# My first attempt at a planted tank



## antere07 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi im anthony, im new here been into fish keeping since just before christmas although have had tanks in the home for years but i finally got mine sorted.
Have been wanting to do a planted tank since i got it finally started still want more plants but will have to wait as the budget doesn't permit it.
Tell me what you think..

Tank: 60L 35W 40H
Lighting: 2x 15w
Substrate: Gravel
CO2: None
Fertilisation: Nutrafin Plant Gro hoping to get some better stuff soon though
Hardscape: 3 pieces of bogwood 
Plants: Not too sure to be honest could do with some help IDing them. 
Livestock: 2 Dwarf gourami, 10 neon tetra, baby comon pleco and 2 baby loaches. 

Don't have any co2 at the moment but ive just ordered a aqua gro co2 starter kit thing and some seachem flourish











Any help, suggestions and opinions would be much apreciated!!

anthony


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

Your tank doesnt look like a noob's tank.. very nice.

My only concern is that your substrate is not suitable for a planted tank.
I mean you could keep adding fertilizers which you will have to keep buying
and dose carefully.

I just started out a planted tank and i used a $5 bag of Organic soil as substrate
covered with a layer of gravel. It pretty much takes care of itself and fish food acts
as a fertilizer, its the best thing if you're on a budget. 

Look up the Walstad method of a Natural Planted Tank..also called "el natural".


----------



## antere07 (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know weather to keep it like this or move things around before i get more plants like make it planted in one half and the other just a few bits or leave it as it is eventualy covering the back and curving round the sides. I'm looking at getting a green carpet like some Hemianthus Callitrichoides or something also some other mid ground/foreground plants.

Also how do i do it causing the least stress to the fish and shall i put a fertilizer substrate in or just potting soil like greenknight said because at the moment all of my plants are thriving ive only took out 1 plant because it was dying and i had that plant since day one wasnt good when i bought it.

sorry about all the questions i'm new to planted tanks and no the basics so you will have to bare with me


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it looks good for your first planted tank. I know its way better than my first one I ever done years ago.


----------



## antere07 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheers i just hope i can get it to look like some of them on here they are amazing

can anyone suggest any mid-ground plants
please


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

I am in the learning process also about NPTs so I was curious if this tank will last a long
time without any soil..or any other substrate since its only gravel.

if its viable then its not a problem. so lets see what the experts say


----------



## antere07 (Mar 12, 2010)

yer i was gonna use some root tabs i think it is and seachem flourish


----------



## antere07 (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-aquagro-co2-starter-kit-p-3416.html

Just bought one of these for my tank just wondering if anyone has used it or know about it and would recommend it. 

I've had mixed views about it some people saying its pointless and some saying it is ok but for £10 that's a bargain

I havnt got the money for any other more "professional" co2 systems at the moment so hopefully this will do me till i get a job

what do you think?


----------

